# Help with Mumford procedure



## Jody Mortensen (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone please help me in understanding the Mumford procedure & the documentation needed to qualify for assigning CPT code 29824.  The surgeon documents "Athroscopic acromioplasty with an arthroscopic Mumford procedure" as a procedure done then in the procedure description documents"A small lateral incision was made & there was signs of impingement but no full-thickness tear.  I went ahead & performed an acromioplasty & partial distal clavicle excision through this lateral incision, resecting the coracoacromial ligament.  Once I was satisfied with the decompression then I made a secondary incision directly over the AC joint and then brought the bur in that secondary portal & performed an arthroscopic Mumford procedure.
I'm looking at the Ingenix 2008 book, description of 29824 under Coding tips it states "to qualify for reimbursement of distal claviclectomy documentation has to support removal of 8-10mm from the distal clavicle joint" which this documentation does not.  My questions are: Does the documentation above support the assignment of the Mumford procedure (29824) and what is the Mumford procedure?  The book states "distal claviculectomy including distal articular surface.  If you are removing the distal clavicle aren't you removing the articular surface? Does the documentation for the Mumford need to state the amount of the clavicle removed? Thank you in advance for your assistance.
                                          Jody Hecht


----------

